# Galapagos/Ecuador in 2011



## Blueandbluer (Mar 23, 2015)

In 2011, my husband and I took our honeymoon in the Galapagos. I took hundreds of photos, but here are a few of my favorites. The full set can be found here: https://flic.kr/s/aHsjxKokir



Red-billed tropic bird



Iguana with red succulents



Swimming sea-turtle (aka the Great A'Tuin)



I completely forget what kind of bird this, but I like the pic



Red-footed booby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 23, 2015)

Sally Lightfoot crab



A pile of Christmas iguanas



Sea lion baby expresses its opinion



Waved albatross courtship -- google a video of this, it's amazing



Iguana fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 23, 2015)

HELLO



Turtle carcass



Blue-footed booby



Male frigate bird in display



Finch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WindedFatnNasty (Mar 23, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> View attachment 135246
> 
> HELLO
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful pictures! [emoji3]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you!! Being someplace amazing like that makes it a lot easier to take good photos.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow thank you for sharing. So beautiful! I'll admit I'm not a little bit jealous; I'm impossibly jealous lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 25, 2015)

Great pics, looks like a blast.  Thanks for sharing.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------

